# King Kutter Disc???



## driver38 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have a 6' King Kutter box frame disc that needs some repairs....most of the discs are loose and I can't figure out how to get them tightened back up besides the single outside disc on each corner (those have a bolt to screw down which tightens the bearings)----the inside discs have me stumped, the bearings on each disc have come apart so each disc has a little wobble to it. Any ideas on how to tighten up the bearings??? I hope I explained it well to understand what it's doing-----it's probably an easy fix but I'm not much of a handyman....thanks for any help/suggestions.


----------



## RetiredLE (Aug 8, 2012)

Any update on this? Any pics to post?


----------



## fschukar (Nov 17, 2013)

Most disc's have a single shaft through each cutter. It should have a rounded "head" on one end and a big nut on the the other end. You may have to remove it from the bearings on the frame to get it apart or to tighten it. I'd guess that the threads are "boogered" on the nut end if it's been run loose.
f.


----------

